
Show HN: Object detection tools in web app - anthonysarkis
https://github.com/swirlingsand/theres_an_ai_for_that
======
anthonysarkis
And this explains more about it: [https://medium.com/p/theres-an-ai-for-that-
rapid-prototyping...](https://medium.com/p/theres-an-ai-for-that-rapid-
prototyping-object-detection-from-rockets-to-silly-walks-3bc2bea87398)

